# Already signed in on other device



## uberstuper (Jan 2, 2016)

So for the second time this week I got the message with the red screen saying already signed in on other device.. would you like to sign in on this device ..I hit yes and there's a prompt to install the latest version of the software..and I do (for the second time this week ) . I used to do Amazon with my old phone and
after seeing the first notification I uninstalled Amazon flex on my old phone(old phone is still active). Also I've noticed my phone is very slow this week not being able to finish my block without battery running very low. Anyone have any clues to what the hell is going on?


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Flex app is a battery hog. Especially taking pictures w/ flash.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

The new app version is sucking it down at a pace that my charger cannot keep up with. Is using 1078 mah, draining me down nearly 1% per minute, half that charging. Previous app (without instant offers and all modes showing) was only using less than 1/3 of that. Didn't use flash on any, and used my other phone for GPS over half the time. Ended @ 19% after 7 hrs. Fully charged on the ride home with the app turned off.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

uberstuper said:


> So for the second time this week I got the message with the red screen saying already signed in on other device.. would you like to sign in on this device ..I hit yes and there's a prompt to install the latest version of the software..and I do (for the second time this week ) . I used to do Amazon with my old phone and
> after seeing the first notification I uninstalled Amazon flex on my old phone(old phone is still active). Also I've noticed my phone is very slow this week not being able to finish my block without battery running very low. Anyone have any clues to what the hell is going on?


I would have just made sure the old phone was turned off. But anyway...

Ever since the 3.0.200006.0 version the battery drain is really bad on my LG6 G6. It's 7 months old now. When I could complete 2 blocks on one charge.

Then last night after completing each delivery I get an "UL" app error. WTF is the UL app ?,... close that, then the phone goes back to the home screen. Then have to double tap that to bring Amazon back up for the next stop. Very annoying.

Then this morning I have to update again. But after download then upon install it says its corrupted and won't install. Is it the phone or Amazon ?
Since the app auto refreshes, I came back minutes later and it refreshes, check offers and get a monday route. Hmm... still the 6.0 version which makes sense.

I didn't get the email for the reserve block yesterday either, 3:23pm. But that UL error tipped me off and accepted the reserve. SMH... Now the Weekly summary and reserve emails are there.

I'm afraid to log out only to have the same problem tomorrow causing me to miss a morning block.


----------



## uberstuper (Jan 2, 2016)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> I would have just made sure the old phone was turned off. But anyway...
> 
> Ever since the 3.0.200006.0 version the battery drain is really bad on my LG6 G6. It's 7 months old now. When I could complete 2 blocks on one charge.
> 
> ...


I put money on it's Amazon opposed to your phone . 
So I changed my password (figured not a bad idea anyway) and wasn't able to use new pw signing in . So restart app and can't use new pw but old one works . Signed off sign back in and old PW won't work but new one does . I mean wtf and this latest update is destroying my battery life and my phone is Samsung g7 edge that's only 4 months old and can't make it through 4 hrs and full charge .
So we're in the same boat . I'm not signing out for the fear I'm not to be able to sign in tomorrow. 
Something is really messed up with this last update. Get your shit together Amazon!!


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Update; new update downloaded and installed. I logged out just to save batt life.

Could be so much traffic it takes awhile for the new pw to update.

I crack up with uber cause I wanted to change the pw to the old one. But it says that one is in use. Really ? cause that account has been deactivated for a year now. lmao. but I get it.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Update; new update downloaded and installed. I logged out just to save batt life.
> 
> Could be so much traffic it takes awhile for the new pw to update.
> 
> I crack up with uber cause I wanted to change the pw to the old one. But it says that one is in use. Really ? cause that account has been deactivated for a year now. lmao. but I get it.


Signing out does not help. I found that out this morning when I was @ 19% after going to bed with full charge. Checked battery usage stats and Flex was at 48% since last full charge. Force stopped the app and today after 10 hrs (without turning flex on at all) I was at 72%. Took less than 20 min to get to full charge too.


----------



## Paladin220 (Jun 2, 2017)

yep, gotta force stop whenever you're not using it now. Otherwise it stays in the background eating your battery. they need to fix this, or we won't be able to finish a block without having to charge our phones in the middle of it.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Paladin220 said:


> yep, gotta force stop whenever you're not using it now. Otherwise it stays in the background eating your battery. they need to fix this, or we won't be able to finish a block without having to charge our phones in the middle of it.


Appears to have been fixed with this morning's update. 3.0.200583.0


----------



## uberstuper (Jan 2, 2016)

UberPasco said:


> Appears to have been fixed with this morning's update. 3.0.200583.0


Better battery life today for sure. And no prompt to return to the station with undeliverable package I'm sure they'll be another update tonight


----------

